# Cartoon-Programm ?



## Grisu79 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo.

Ich würde gerne meine gezeichneten Comics digitalisieren. Wie und womit mache ich das am besten? Ich habe von digitaler Bildbearbeitung nicht viel Ahnung und ich hatte mir das eigentlich auch nicht schwer vorgestellt, aber die getuschte Vorlage einzuscannen sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, wie ich mir das gedacht hatte. Wie macht man sowas normalerweise? Braucht man dafür vielleicht son Zeichentablett?

Außerdem wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn man auch im Programm noch Augen oder ähnliches austauschen/ändern könnte. Kommt ja öfter mal vor, dass 2 Frames fast identisch sein sollen und ich finds eigentlich blöd, die dann nochmal neu zu zeichnen.


----------



## Carndret (30. Dezember 2005)

Photoshop ist dafür bestimmt ganz gut und ein Zeichtablett brauchst du auf jedenfall, wenn du es nachzeichnen willst, mit der Maus geht das schlecht.
In jedem guten Grafikprogramm gibt es Ebenen die auch das colorieren einfacher machen. Und Augen verschieben und ändern oder Szenen kopieren ist dann natürlich auch kein Problem mehr.
Es gibt aber auf jeden Fall noch Cartoonsoftware, von der ich allerdings nicht viel weiß. Google mal nach "Cartoon Software".


----------



## Receiver (30. Dezember 2005)

Klar ist eine Möglichkeit die Comics am PC mittels eines Grafiktabletts zu zeichnen.

Wenn Du allerdings die Comics schon auf dem Blatt Papier vorliegen hast, würde ich an Deiner Stelle glaubeich das Bild einscannen und dann Vektorisieren. Dieser Vorgang geht entweder automatisch (Tracen), von Hand (einzelne Striche nachziehen), oder ner Mischung aus beiden (erst Tracen und dann die zum Teil noch groben Striche durch Löschen von unnötigen Punkten begradigen und sauberer machen).


----------



## Grisu79 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Ich weiss ja eben nicht, ob ich es besser mit nem Grafiktablett nachzeichne oder einscanne. Ich würd ja gerne wissen, wie andere das machen. Bin ja nicht der einzige, der sowas macht ( bzw. machen will ). Grundsätzlich will ich auf jeden Fall weiterhin auf Papier anfangen. Mit nem Bleistift komm ich einfach besser klar als mit Grafikprogrammen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Grafiktablett den 100 % ersetzten kann.

Tracen also? Werd ich mir mal anschauen, sobald ich wieder an nem richtigen PC sitze ( über die Feiertage nur Schlepptop ) Danke!


----------



## Carndret (1. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, vektorisieren wäre fast noch besser, allein schon wegen der Qualität. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher wie lange das dauern soll. Das Gute ist, dass man viel einfacher Änderungen durchführen kann.
Wie detailiert zeichnest du denn deine Comics? Wenn es einfache Formen sind dann auf jeden Fall vektorisieren, dann reicht dazu auch eine Maus.
Wenn du sehr detailgetreu zeichnest dauert das Vektorisieren wahrscheinlich einfach zu lange.
Hättest du mal ein Beispiel da?


----------



## Receiver (1. Januar 2006)

Wegen dem Zeitaufwand sollte man das ganze ja deshalb auch Tracen. Wenn man das ganze in s/w zeichnet kann man es einscannen bzw. abfotografieren, in Illustrator laden, auf Tracen klicken und fertig. Ist ne Sache von vielleicht 2 Minuten mit Scannen. 

Der Tracing-Vorgang dauert unter 10 sekunden. Wann dann noch einige Stellen im Bild verbesserungswürdig sind dauerts natürlich was länger, aber es ist halt recht kompfotabel, da man die Pfadpunkte ganz einfach verschieben kann...


----------



## Carndret (1. Januar 2006)

Ah ok, dass mit dem Tracing wusste ich nicht. Hab mit Illustrator vor langer Zeit nur mal ganz wenig gemacht. Hört sich aber sehr interessant an. Dann könnte es natürlich gehen.

Zur Comic Software: Gibt es überhaupt eine richtig gute? Ich hab da jetzt auch mal ein bisschen tiefer gesucht und eigentlich eher "Billigsoftware" gefunden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Januar 2006)

Hi,
Also soweit ich weiß wird in den Comicstudios ala Marvel und DC mit Photoshop gearbeitet und die uncolorierten Tuschezeichnungen werden eingescannt. Das Coloring findet heutzutage zumindest bei den Monatlich erscheinenden Comics am Rechner stadt. vektorisiert wird in den seltensten Fällen, der Zeitaufwand beim korrogieren ist zulange und man sieht den Unterschied zu gezeichneten Vorlagen schon. Am besten machst du deine Tuschezeichnungen auf Folien dann hast du eigentlihc keine Probleme mit der Papierstruktur. Wenn du das ganze nun noch von Hand colorieren möchtest mach diese auch auf Transparentfolie oder mach ne kopie von deiner Tuschezeichnung auf ganz glattes Papier (z.B Farblaserpapier oder Markerpapier) und dann must du nur noch die Freigestellte Tuschezeichnung über die colorierte legen und das Ergebnis sollte recht sauber sein. Um transparente Folie ein scannen zu können benötigst du am besten einen Scanner mit Durchlichteinheit (das was man zum einscannen von Negativen und Dias benötigt).
Teste das aber erst mal aus bevor du dich in Unkosten stürtzt, den so transparente folie ist nicht ganz billig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carndret (9. Februar 2006)

Bei GFXartist haben sie kürzlich ein Programm vorgestellt das extra für Comic und Animationen gemacht ist. Hier der Link: http://www.synfig.com/
Lad die mal die Beispielvideos runter. Sieht ganz nett aus. Ist aber glaube ich leider nur für Linux und Mac...


----------

